

The Cathedral and the Bazaar - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cathedral_and_the_Bazaar

======
samspenc
I'm likely missing something, but why did this get upvoted to HN front page?
Any relevant piece of news that propelled this here?

